# Adding a patio room



## vanman250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a single story home that's about 10 years old with a concrete patio going out the back door and I have wanted to add a roof over it and enclose it as a patio room. So this is where I 'm stuck I need to add gable roof since adding a shed roof would end up to low and I have no idea how to attach or build a gable roof. I will be making the patio bigger, I can do the concrete, electric and all the other stuff. I thought about hiring a contractor to build the roof and then I could do the rest but I would like to do it myself. I have completely remodeled two homes we lived in and I was an electrician years ago and it bugs me that building a gable roof has me stumped. How would I go about finding out how to do this or should I bit the built and hire someone.

vanman250


----------



## Bridgewater (Mar 24, 2006)

Vanman; You did not state what your tiying into. If a gable that aint a big deal. But I bet it's a ranch with with a hip roof! and  that can be a BIG prublem if you wana take this on your self. 
 You are gona want some help. When you open that roof to tie the ridge in  your gona need help. This all has to be done in a day or you stand the chanch of big water problums.
My say is if your on your own, your gona need some some help getting the framing and sheathing done.


----------



## vanman250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Help I have the type that will do what I ask but they don't know anymore about it then I do. I think your correct and I'm probably better off leaving this part of the project to a professional. I can see a bunch of guys standing around trying to figure this out for days. 

vanman250


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Vanman:
You could set trusses over the patio, string the ridge line back onto your roof, put up a ridge board (2x6), mark rafter spacings, chalk lines on the roof from the truss end to the top of the ridge board and fill in the blank part onto your existing roof. You will have to measure each rafter and make some squirley cuts but I'm sure you can do it (and Home Depot says they will help).
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 7, 2006)

If you could post a picture of the roof your going to tie into mabe we could walk you through it.


----------

